

Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Non-Programmers? - shaohua

Currently a management consultant. Will work for food.
======
logn
I'm hiring people in Los Angeles (downtown) who are new to programming. We'll
train you with all you need to know. No salary or pay except equity by the
hour. Great for students or people holding concurrent jobs.

We're a new type of online marketplace.

callmeanydayornight@gmail.com

------
malandrew
My advice is to always work in a job where the tasks you perform constitute
contribute to the core business activities and not supporting activities. The
best opportunities and career come out of working in places where you are seen
as a cost and not an expense.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
It's better if you're viewed as a profit center than as a cost...

------
lix2333
I would like to know as well. It's hard to find anything going through the
usual routes (ventureloop, etc)

------
jzd131
haha, love the comment. I was a Management consultant and I felt the exact
same way, the only way out for me was to start my own company - SaleMove. It
is a lot harder, but yet much more rewording

~~~
shrughes
Your comment could use some rewording ;-)

